# BASE ANTÁRTICA PERUANA...



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

Para ubicarnos bien,algunos mapas "de rigor"... 
La Base Antártica Peruana llamada "Machu Picchu",está situada en la Isla del Rey Jorge,perteneciente a las Islas Shetland del Sur :


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Expedición & Base Antártica del Perú*

El Instituto Antártico Peruano (INANPE) :








La Expedición (Campaña Científica) que se realiza todos los veranos australes (generalmente en el bimestre diciembre-febrero) y que son conocidas como "ANTAR". En febrero de 2007 termnó con éxito la "ANTAR XVII". 








El Buque de Investigación Científica (BIC) "Humboldt",que traslada desde El Callao hasta la Base Machu Picchu,a los expedicionarios cada verano. 
















La Estación Científica Antártica Peruana (ECAP) "Machu Picchu" :


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Es medio chiquitita no? osea comparada com la de argentina, chile, brasil


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Recién está desarrollándose*

El Perú está en sus "pininos" a nivel de Sudamérica en cuanto a su experiencia antártica... pero bueno..lo importante que ya hay una Base,aunque no es permanente,sólo funciona durante el verano. Respecto a Argentina,Chile,Uruguay y Brasil...el Perú,está todavía "en pañales".. pero por lo menos ya tenemos "presencia" en la Antártida !!!.. Ya hay una bandera peruana que flamea en esos lares.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Alguien me puede decir , que hacemos hay ? osea , que tipo de trabajos ?


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*"Cuando la Antártida estornuda...el Perú se resfría"*

Es una Base Científica donde predomina el interés e investigación climática :
En la Antártida se originan muchas de las variables climáticas que afectan directamente al Perú,por lo tanto,la investigación permitirá mejorar los pronósticos meteorológicos,así se podrá saber cuando y con que magnitud llegarán los friajes que afectan la agricultura del sur andino,como se moverán las corrientes que afectan al sector pesquero,etc. 



Exrexnotex said:


> Alguien me puede decir , que hacemos hay ? osea , que tipo de trabajos ?


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Es una Base Científica donde predomina el interés e investigación climática :
> En la Antártida se originan muchas de las variables climáticas que afectan directamente al Perú,por lo tanto,la investigación permitirá mejorar los pronósticos meteorológicos,así se podrá saber cuando y con que magnitud llegarán los friajes que afectan la agricultura del sur andino,como se moverán las corrientes que afectan al sector pesquero,etc.


Ok , thanks !. Nada fuera de contexto , pense que eran estudios aparte de los mencionados y otros comunes no mencionados.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Bueno....aparte del "turístico"....*

Que nunca está de más,observar focas y pingüinos,al krill y ser azotado por vientos tremendos.. pero todas éstas bases empezaron a manera de "puesto de observación climáticos".. poco a poco,van desarrollándose.. en el caso del Perú... hay que tener en cuenta que apenas de 50 a 60 días al año,permanece "habitada" la Base..el resto del año,queda totalmente abandonada.. Es un "puesto de avanzada",pero nada más... falta muchisimo camino por recorrer.. pero lo importante que de alguna manera,el Perú se ha hecho presente en la Antártida. 

pd : *Vane piensa "poblar" la base peruana con los baneados del Foro*... la idea no deja de sonar interesante....e instructiva !!!!.. 



Exrexnotex said:


> Ok , thanks !. Nada fuera de contexto , pense que eran estudios aparte de los mencionados y otros comunes no mencionados.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Me pregunto cómo serán las cosas en la Antártida de aquí a unos 200 años. ¿Seguirá vigente el régimen actual, o los países habrán forzado las cosas para apropiarse de un pedazo de esa inmensa tierra?
O, poniéndose en el escenario más trágico ¿se habrá derretido una buena parte de ella? Espero fervientemente que no.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Alalau! debe ser feito vivir por allá.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Encierra muchos misterios...*

Recién las bases están ocupando lo que se llama "para-Antártida"...en realidad están en las islas periféricas y cuanto mucho en el litoral antártico.. apenas "en la orillita"... el verdadero Continente sigue inexplorado.. incluso se le ha mitificado al punto tal,que podría ser "la puerta de ingreso" de una civilización fabulosa... alimentada claro está,por lo desconocido que nos resulta el inmenso Continente Blanco. 



pedro1011 said:


> Me pregunto cómo serán las cosas en la Antártida de aquí a unos 200 años. ¿Seguirá vigente el régimen actual, o los países habrán forzado las cosas para apropiarse de un pedazo de esa inmensa tierra?
> O, poniéndose en el escenario más trágico ¿se habrá derretido una buena parte de ella? Espero fervientemente que no.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*me encanta que haya una base peruana...*

pronto operarà todo el año , al menos eso han anunciado.
Me encanta que la Antartida pertenezca atoda la humanidad , ya es hora
que hagamos algo en contra del calentamiento global.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Info, muy interesante


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Como es el interior de la Base Peruana*

La Base está conformada por 3 edificaciones destinadas a albergar a una veintena de investigadores,sus equipos y al personal de mantenimiento,ubicadas en una pequeña península conocida como PUNTA CREPÍN.
El interior de la base es austero,tanto como una estación espacial. Su ambiente principal lo forma una pequeña sala cuyas paredes se encuentran adornadas con los típicos tapetes tejidos de los artesanos de Chincheros,placas conmemorativas de las visitas de los integrantes de otras bases y un viejo afiche de Machu Picchu.
Completan el mobiliario un par de sillones,un televisor,un VHS y un reproductor de discos compactos. 
A pesar del frío helado del exterior,el ambiente aquí es siempre cálido,acompañado por el murmullo de las conversaciones y una singular mezcla de technocumbia,valses criollos y rock. A ambos lados de la sala principal se extiende una zona de habitaciones y laboratorios,un par de baños y un área de lavandería,donde además existe un pequeño gimnasio. El resto de la construcción está dedicado al comedor-cocina,reino indiscutible de Tiburcio Quispe y sus ayudantes y el cuarto de radio,donde se efectúan las comunicaciones con las demás bases y el BIC Humboldt. Aquí también se reciben los insumos básicos para la elaboración de los pronósticos meteorológicos,información vital para operaciones tan sencillas como emprender una faena por los alrededores ó realizar una simple caminata de una hora. 
La Base Machu Picchu se encuentra habitada sólo durante algunas semanas al año. Una vez concluida la expedición ANTAR,los equipos se embalan,las conexiones eléctricas y de agua se sellan y se refuerzan las estructuras para soportar los -30 grados centígrados y las ráfagas de más de 180 kilómetros por hora,que llegan con la estación estival. Finalmente las puertas se cierran,pero no con candados. "Las Bases vacías en la Antártida funcionan como refugios para todos aquellos que permanecen aquí durante el invierno. Así,en cada caso de alguna emergencia ó a causa del mal tiempo,cualquier dotación extranjera puede entrar en ella y guarecerse. Nosotros dejamos incluso víveres y hasta una botellita de pisco. Estamos seguros de que nos lo agradecerán",comenta el Mayor EP. Fabricio Velásquez,a cargo del mantenimiento de la estación peruana.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Presencia Peruana en la Antártida*

La presencia PERUANA en la Antártida se inicia en el verano austral de 1988-1989,como consecuencia de la adhesión del Perú al Tratado Antártico bajo el status de Miembro Consultivo. De esta manera,el Perú pasó a formar parte del exclusivo grupo de 27 países con voz y voto en las decisiones sobre la administración del continente blanco. La operación antártica peruana depende,desde entonces,de la Comisión Nacional de Asuntos Antárticos (CONAAN),ente dirigido por la Cancillería.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El Cheff Antártico peruano : TIBURCIO QUISPE*

"Tibu" nació en la remota localidad de Quillunza,en las alturas de la provincia de La Unión,en el departamento de Arequipa. Tiburcio jamás pensó pasar de la cocina de la Comandancia General del Ejército al hielo de la Estación Científica Machu Picchu. En la base,es el señor indiscutible de las ollas humeantes y las fragrantes especias. Su trabajo,quizás el más duro de la base,se inicia a las 3 de la mañana,justo al amanecer,y se prolonga hasta entrada las 10 de la noche,cuando ya está anocheciendo. Si hay algo que haga más llevadero trabajar en las duras condiciones antárticas es,sin duda,contar en cada comida con los sabores de casa. Chifa,pan recién horneado,chicha morada de maíz,ceviche y hasta pisco sour. 

Cuenta "Don Tibu",que le avisaron que necesitaban un Cheff en un lugar llamado Antártida (él no sabe nada de Geografía) y se inscribió en el pedido como jugando. Pensó que se trataría de algún lugar en la Sierra del Perú ó alguna dependencia "secreta" del Ejército. Pasaron 6 meses desde su inscripción y se olvidó por completo de eso. De repente,miedo le dió cuando le avisaron que partían en avión para el sur,rumbo al Continente Blanco. Como a Arequipa le dicen "La Ciudad Blanca",pensó que quedaba... "por allí cerca nomás".. Volaron horas de horas en un avión Hércules.. Tiburcio iba encima de sus costales de papas y cebollas y mientras tanto iba pensando : "hasta dónde me estarán llevando ???..caray !!!!"...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ :lol: :lol: 
Buena esa historia, Dodi!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Cuando daban los documentales de Alejandro Guerrero, decían que la base peruana dentro de poco sería permanente, ya han pasado varios años y nada. Pero habrá que tener en cuenta si es necesario que sea permanente o no.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy interesante foro dodi*

También he visto los documentales de Guerrero, y me parece que Rafo León también viajó a la Base peruana en la Antártida:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*BASE ANTARTIDA MACCHU PICCHU*


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Qué buenas fotos Lía !!!!*

Esas chapas metálicas tendrán una fortaleza tremenda.. deben soportar unos vientos tremendos... y además,que tal manera de calentar el interior... me parece que dentro de las bases se puede llegar a estar en manga corta ??.. ó siempre con mucho abrigo ????.. hay que tener pasta para irse hasta allá... me gusta el frío.. pero no tanto... aunque es motivo de orgullo que el Perú tenga presencia allá... realmente muy grato de saber eso.. 
Rafo León quizás andaría tras los pasos de la inquieta China Tudela !!!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Buque de Investigación Científica HUMBOLDT*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*20 años en la Antártida*


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvr la ntoa aunque aun seamos unos bebes en eso


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Interesantes los aportes gracias Miraflorino  de verdad


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*2 fotos más !!!!*

*Fotos de Liliana Ayala de APECO (Asociación Peruana para la conservación de la naturaleza).*


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Asombroso, desconocia totalmente que el Peru tenia una base en el continente Antartico.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

romanito said:


> Asombroso, desconocia totalmente que el Peru tenia una base en el continente Antartico.


 Perú está en donde uno menos se lo espera.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

20 años!
no es menor...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> También he visto los documentales de Guerrero, y me parece que Rafo León también viajó a la Base peruana en la Antártida:


Perú instaló una base en la antártida casi por obligación, para no ser retirado del tratado antártico, esa base se construyo en épocas de crisis con mucho coraje, pocos recursos y prácticamente sin apoyo logístico ... el grupo de avanzada que llegó por primera vez recibió el apoyo de las bases vecinas para no sucumbir en el frío ya que las provisiones y suministros peruanos casi nunca llegaban a tiempo .... o simplemente no llegaban. No obstante se logró tener presencia en la antártida y me imagino que ahora que ya no estamos en crisis económica las instalaciones deben de ser mucho más confortables. 

Esto lo se porque conozco a personas que participaron en esa tarea.

Respecto a los alcances de las investigaciones efectivamente se centran básicamente en conocer y predecir mejor los cambios climáticos que afectan al país, aunque tengo entendido que también han estudiado la fauna del lugar, sobretodo a especies como el krill que podrían ser una gran fuente de alimento para el hombre, si hasta prepararon cebiche de krill!!!! ... que interesante lo del cebiche :nuts:


----------

